# Steep grade question



## koerbs (Dec 17, 2011)

If you have 2 SD70ACe pullers and one SD70ACe pusher - which equal 6 motors I believe, 20 or so cars, what is the maximum grade it could pull with no curves?

Keep in mind that I would make the train long enough to have at least one engine on flat track.

Can it be done? And how steep could it go?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What scale are you talking about?


----------



## koerbs (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, O-scale MTH 30 series


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hard to say, but I'll guess that it could do at least 5-6%.


----------



## koerbs (Dec 17, 2011)

So even with 2 pullers and one pusher 6% is the max? I was hoping for more....


----------

